# WIP - Birthday Gift



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a gift for my mom. Picture of my son and his horse. 11x14 graphite. She has been asking for years for a drawing. She knows she is getting one this year but she doesn't know what.  I have a long road ahead with this one. To add to that -- the shirt is plaid..YUCK

This is my initial sketch..lol..my son looks completely deranged.









I could not go to bed with it looking like that so I fixed it and now can go to bed without that hanging over my head.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I could not go to bed with it looking like that so I fixed it and now can go to bed without that hanging over my head.


That made me laugh, only because I know what you are talking about. I have gotten up at 3 am to fix something on a picture and my work is no where near as professional and beautiful as yours is. 

This is going to be a fantastic present for your Mom. As a grandmother I can tell you the best gifts in the world I've gotten were things that had my grandchildren's image on them. And this is a double blessing because it is her daughters amazing talent that is producing the image.

The picture is really good, I'm going to enjoy seeing it develop. You are unbelievably good. I can't imagine how you stayed away from drawing for a year.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I just draw and learn as I go. I don't consider my work professional at all so super nice of you to say that! I am awesome about taking breaks from my art. I took probably a 10 year one or so before I joined this group back in 2011. Had I stuck with it I would probably be a better artist..but as it is everything happens for a reason and I have learned so much in that short time and become better than I was for sure..but I still feel I have a long ways to go. That is what keeps me improving..the belief that I still have more to learn. I honestly didn't realize it had been a year. I purchased a new DSLR and my kid started soccer practice and got involved in some other activities and my year went poof. I surprised even myself when I saw how long it had been. Part of the reason I came back here was to stay on task. This place and the artists here motivate me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes time does goes poof! I feel like my whole life has gone poof. I only started in painting last May when I went to a one evening class just for fun. I never got into anything much artistic before then. I always wanted too, but life kept happening. Now at age 66 and retired I finally have the time to indulge myself with the time and expense of having a hobby. I so wish I had started younger.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Yes time does goes poof! I feel like my whole life has gone poof. I only started in painting last May when I went to a one evening class just for fun. I never got into anything much artistic before then. I always wanted too, but life kept happening. Now at age 66 and retired I finally have the time to indulge myself with the time and expense of having a hobby. I so wish I had started younger.


For only have started in May you have done quite well and should be incredibly proud of your work. That is impressive. You can't turn back the hands of time so just keep moving forward and progressing. I think in a year from now you are going to look back at where you started and be utterly in shock of how far you have come.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I am already. I've learned from online videos mostly done by Wilson Bickford. He does the same techniques as Bob Ross did. I know a lot of people are against his ways but I'm learning and I like doing it. I just got a package in the mail yesterday that I ordered on using 'oil washes'. Can't wait to give it a try. I have so many things I'm working on right now it will probably be a while.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

What I got done on my lunch hour (Art Time). Nose still needs a LOT of work but it will get there.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Today's progress


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I kept hoping I would have a chance to work on this but nope. I got this done evening before last. Yesterday I had zero chance to work on it and not positive about today so..here it is...maybe over the weekend I can work on it. It is snowing here so my outdoor activities are zero..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You've done a bunch on it. I don't know how you young folks with family and job can find any time to do art. I never did, it was always rush rush rush....and then you wake up one day and you are retired and you say."now what am I going to do with myself".


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

looking good chanda, you have a distinct softness and honesty to your style - love it


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

you guys are too nice.

Here is an update..The hand is still being worked on..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Now it's coming to life! Your detail is remarkable.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Terry! I got a lot done today, though my eyes are really tired..no more for the day. 










It's blurry...hmm..adding an attachment..maybe that will be better..


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LAST UPDATE!! I still have tack to finish..touchups..ground..etc..But it's close and I feel so bad because I want to keep it. I told my mom I wouldn't get it to her for her birthday..by the 12th..but I am hoping to get this done and shipped by this Friday so she will have it in time.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a fantastic gift. Now you need to start another one just like it for your house.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's done.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great job chanda! lovely contrast + realism


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your Mom is going to be thrilled. It's wonderful.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you guys! I was worried about the background but the mistake turned out to be a blessing and so far everybody loves it. lol. go figure.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent work, what a great present.


----------

